# Opening Morning Tactics?



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to get a feel for how everyone will be hunting on opening morning? We all know there will be guys in the stand, blind, on a ridge spotting and plotting a stalk, still hunting, even road hunting.

Me...I will be positioned in an ambush spot where two canyons come together hoping the opening morning rush will push game to me.

4 more days to go!!!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Tree Stand, hoping people push 'em under me.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be tree standin it and hopeing all my scouting pay's off.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Seems like every year my father ends up peeing under somebody's tree stand because he never thinks to look up. To who ever that unfortunate soul is this year I apologize in advance.

BTW he's hard of hearing...he's not ignoring you.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Find 'em and shoot 'em! 

I'll be hiking and still hunting. Probably listening to a few bugles...not from elk, but from other hunters...but that's ok. I'll know where the elk aren't, then. 

Hope my new strings get in today... gotta hurry and get it set back up. Good luck to all, be safe, and have fun!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be watching a trail and feeding area.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Spot and stalk.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be stalking down a treeline until I'm within 100 yards and then the hard work starts.... a 50 (at least) yard creep through thigh high sage, without making a game spooking sound so I can take a 50 yard shot at the buck I've got picked out. I've watched him, know where he'll be, when he gets there, who he runs with, extra eyes I've got to fool as well and hopefully it all comes together. If not.... well, thats ok too.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan on shooting at the first animal I see within 150 yards and I will just aim high.  :mrgreen: :lol: 

Actually, I plan hiking in and being on a ridge line above a good elk area at daylight.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be at home waiting for the crowds to die down. I will hunt the last week and a half. 
Good luck to all those going out this weekend.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'll be stalking down a treeline until I'm within 100 yards and then the hard work starts.... a 50 (at least) yard creep through thigh high sage, without making a game spooking sound so I can take a 50 yard shot at the buck I've got picked out. I've watched him, know where he'll be, when he gets there, who he runs with, extra eyes I've got to fool as well and hopefully it all comes together. If not.... well, thats ok too.


why not get up early and get where you need to be for that 50 yard shot by day light and then you wont have to worry about the crawling part and worry about getting busted.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Fishracer said:


> I will be at home waiting for the crowds to die down. I will hunt the last week and a half.
> Good luck to all those going out this weekend.


I tried this last year....thought I was going to lose my mind. I don't like the crowds....but I hated even more waiting almost a year to hunt then sitting at home when it opened.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Fishracer said:
> 
> 
> > I will be at home waiting for the crowds to die down. I will hunt the last week and a half.
> ...


I am already losing my mind.... But i have to because of work and scheduling issues. By waiting i will have longer to stay on the mountain and hunt. Plus i really hate the crowds.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be hiking in deep Friday and before light I'll be posted up on a overlook. Once I see them I'll try to either stalk or guess the route and cut them off for an ambush!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Treestands is where I'll be, and listening to the sweet sounds of all those wheelers running up and down the roads above me.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Luck and scouting and more luck and hiking my arse off is what I am planning on doing just hope the animals I have seen will come to me


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

This will be my first big game hunt. The country I spent the last month scouting is a dud. So I plan to go where the heavey concentrations of deer are in the Manti's run around with all the other hunters and fourweelers. But my main concern is having a good time doing it and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be stalking down a treeline until I'm within 100 yards and then the hard work starts.... a 50 (at least) yard creep through thigh high sage, without making a game spooking sound so I can take a 50 yard shot at the buck I've got picked out. I've watched him, know where he'll be, when he gets there, who he runs with, extra eyes I've got to fool as well and hopefully it all comes together. If not.... well, thats ok too.
> ...


I thought about doing this.... but then I'll be crashing around on the sage flat where he hangs out and will probably bust him anyway. I figure if I can at least see him, then I'll know the best way to get close. Honestly, I think the hardest thing is going to be keeping from getting busted by the **** does he runs with.... the other little buck seems pretty oblivious and the big guy has a false sense of security I think because it doesn't seem like anyone has been there bothering them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


If you take your time and walk through the sage brush in the dark you will be fine.I walked right pass two bucks last year on opening morning in the dark and they did not get spooked and then I sit up above a big three point. Had deer bedded behind me and had a fawn come 3 feet from me.So you will be fine. once you are where you want to be set up sit tight and don't move around or make to much noise and you will get him.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you take your time and walk through the sage brush in the dark you will be fine.I walked right pass two bucks last year on opening morning in the dark and they did not get spooked and then I sit up above a big three point. Had deer bedded behind me and had a fawn come 3 feet from me.So you will be fine. once you are where you want to be set up sit tight and don't move around or make to much noise and you will get him.


I'll definitely think about it.... I believe it was Tex that posted its better to wear out the seat of your pants than it is to wear out the soles of your boots.... so maybe I will get in there and just sit. I'll be camped just over the hill from where I want to hunt so its not like I can't get there in the dark.... its maybe a half mile hike.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


I've busted plenty of bucks in the Dark. If you know right where he will be then I think your plan is the way to go.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'l be hunting spot and stalk, hopefully there will be no one else there, like always


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not going until next weekend. Have my spot picked out that I've hunted for years in the Uintas, and come next weekend I'll be sitting over my favorite beaver pond watching a well used game trail at first light. Remember, if it's raining out there, there is no such thing as poor hunting conditions, just poor clothes.


----------

